# Buying a new firearm?....Shop around



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

I've noticed a few people who say they cant afford a new Sig, HK or Beretta and what not.

I say why?

First rule of thumb....Never pay sticker.

The last pistol I bought (a week ago) I spent 2 hours with the salesman and 30 minutes with the manager.
Maybe they just got tired of me and cut me a great deal? 

Shop around, shop around and then shop around some more.

At store "A" they had a Springfield SS 1911 for $750, I found the very same pistol for $549 at store "B".
They also had a 60 day lay-a-way with 20% down.

A few years back I saw a Beretta 84, .380, 13rd mag online for $350 NIB. I asked a local Gun store if they could beat or match the price. He had one in the case for $475, without batting an eye he said sure.

Last weekend I talked a Gun shop down on a Kimber that was priced at $1100 to $875. 

I hope this helps.......

By the way, at Wal-mart I got 15% a Marlin SS Model 60 for my wife.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Walmart here does not sell guns any more. Most of the time they have little if any ammo.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow you must really be a good talker downer. I bet the guys in the LGS love it when you come in.

My first rule is buy the best gun you can afford, second rule determine what is best for you.

RCG


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i wanted an hk uspc for a while but i didnt want to pay top dollar. so i shoped aound and got a lnib hk uspc .40 in mint cond for $540 otd and at the same shop i got a lnib sig p239 .40 with 3mags and a mfg date of 2008 for $549 otd. so if you take you time and shop around you can find some good deals for sure. now i'm sure the deals i got were not the best deals ever, but i was happy with what i paid.


----------



## torotoro (May 9, 2010)

Although I agree in principle that list price should not be paid, I wish I lived in a place where there were enough GS to shop around. Pickins are pretty slim here in NJ.


----------



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Walmart here does not sell guns any more. Most of the time they have little if any ammo.


That sucks...



recoilguy said:


> Wow you must really be a good talker downer. I bet the guys in the LGS love it when you come in.
> My first rule is buy the best gun you can afford, second rule determine what is best for you.
> RCG


Not really, my wife is a better talker..lol.. But all they can say is No.

BTW Good rules.



cwbjaxfl said:


> i wanted an hk uspc for a while but i didnt want to pay top dollar. so i shoped aound and got a lnib hk uspc .40 in mint cond for $540 otd and at the same shop i got a lnib sig p239 .40 with 3mags and a mfg date of 2008 for $549 otd. so if you take you time and shop around you can find some good deals for sure. now i'm sure the deals i got were not the best deals ever, but i was happy with what i paid.


At the end of the day you being happy with the deal is all that matters.



torotoro said:


> Although I agree in principle that list price should not be paid, I wish I lived in a place where there were enough GS to shop around. Pickins are pretty slim here in NJ.


I also use the web a lot. I show them auctions where I can get the same pistol for less and try to get them to match the price.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you know guns - and you shop hard - you can save a lot of money on a used gun.

I'd much rather have a used quality gun than a new inexpensive gun.

jmho

:smt1099


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

If you and your wife will do this together it might make you feel crummy but it works and will not cause hard feelings with the dealer.

One of you tell the benefits of the gun and let the other tell how the price is too high to them. 

If you have ever dealt with a car salesman and manager at the same time that is what was going on with you probably. 

I had been looking long and hard for a carry gun for my wife. I was shocked to find it the lowest prices at Bass Pro. When I called LGS i like to deal with to verify his price it was $10 more to which I agreed to. Then I told him "I told my wife I would pay you $10 more than Bass Pro" when I went to write the check it was $10 less than Bass Pro.


----------



## atlas_drums (Jun 17, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Walmart here does not sell guns any more. Most of the time they have little if any ammo.


The Walmarts down here in Texas do still sell guns...at least they sell long guns. I've seen shotguns and rifles, as well as a catalog. I never really looked too hard to see if they have handguns or not.

I've found that here in Texas, Academy Sports has the best prices on new guns. The drawback is that they have a strict return policy. They won't take any returns at all. Once you buy it, any issues are between you and the manufacturer.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

atlas_drums said:


> The Walmarts down here in Texas do still sell guns...at least they sell long guns. I've seen shotguns and rifles, as well as a catalog. I never really looked too hard to see if they have handguns or not.
> 
> I've found that here in Texas, Academy Sports has the best prices on new guns. The drawback is that they have a strict return policy. They won't take any returns at all. Once you buy it, any issues are between you and the manufacturer.


I'd say that most gun dealers are like that. I know the one that I deal with has the same policy. He's a nice guy, but he says "Most of the time people come in here and tell me what they want. They don't ask my opinion about the gun. If I don't have what they want, I'm happy to order it for them. But, if there is a problem, I'm not the manufacturer."


----------

